# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Wat voor hoofdpijn?

## Doomino

Hai allemaal,

Ik heb al jaren last van hoofdpijn. Meestal 1x in de 2 maanden zoiets. Het laatste jaar is dit extreem toegenomen, minstens 1x per week heb ik extreem veel hoofdpijn. Vaak aan 1 kant van m'n voorhoofd. Soms zie ik er opeens heel wazig door of word ik misselijk of duizelig. Soms word ik 's nachts wakker van de pijn. Ik werk achter een laptop en het licht ervan maakt het erger, ook soms als ik buiten loop heb ik ontzettend veel last van het licht. Paracetamol helpt niet, pas als ik 3x 500mg in heb genomen neemt het af...

Nou ben ik natuurlijk al naar de dokter geweest. 1,2,3... ondertussen 5 keer. Steeds weer verzint hij manieren om mijn hoofdpijn te verhelpen maar die werken totaal niet! Zo heeft hij mij de laatste keer doorgestuurd naar een fysiotherapeut en die vond het weer raar dat hij me doorgestuurd had omdat zij helemaal niks voor mij kon betekenen. Het zijn namelijk geen spanningsklachten of iets dergelijks. 

Mijn vraag is dus; zijn er hier mensen met migraine en herken je jezelf in mijn klachten? Wat voor andere hoofdpijn zou het anders kunnen zijn? Ik ben 19 jaar.

----------


## fairytale30

Ik heb zelf al bijna 20 jaar last van migraine.
Ben begonnen met de eerste migraine aanval toen ik amper 10 was, dus erg vroeg.
Huisarts vertelde toen dat ik er wel over heen zou groeien, maar dat is niet gebeurd.
Ik krijg nu gemiddeld 4 keer per week een migraine aanval, en heb dan ook hoofdpijn aan 1 kant van het hoofd, misselijk ( soms met braken ) en ik kan dan ook geen licht verdragen.
Achter de pc zitten gaat dan al helemaal niet, omdat het licht daarvan te fel is.
Ik zou toch eens terug gaan naar de huisarts als ik jou was. Als je migraine hebt dan zou je Sandomigran kunnen proberen.

----------


## Doomino

Dank voor uw antwoord.
Ik heb weer gebeld (ben van huisarts geswitcht) maar die heeft pas tijd over 2 weken... Wachten maar. Hoop dat hij mij wel meer serieus neemt.

----------


## sietske763

ik heb als preventief migraine middel ATACANT 8mg 2x dgs,
gekregen van een neuroloog gespecialiseerd in migraine,
heb ook sandomigran en amitryptiline gehad van HA dit hielp niets, vandaar de migraine neuroloog!
hij deelt info met Amerika die al veel verder zijn met preventieve middelen, daarom is atacand niet erg bekend bij huisartsen.
echt een fantastisch middel!!
had 3x per week migraine en nu nog maar 2x per jaar en dan neem ik maxalt en als ik er erg misselijk bij ben een injectie imegran,subcutaan
hoop dat je er wat aan hebt!
sterkte!

----------


## sietske763

ps,
als je jezelf niet wilt/kan spuiten heb je ook nog maxalt smelt tabletten voor op de tong,
werkt ook prima bij een aanval!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Doomino: Heel ellendig als hoofdpijn langzamerhand Migraine gaat worden....je dokter adviseert iets en dat probeer jij....met fysio heeft de arts misschien bedacht dat er iets vast zit in de nek of iets dergelijks....als je naar de volgende dokter gaat vertel hem of haar dan duidelijk dat je zo niet verder kunt leven...het is onacceptabel als je 1x per week zo'n migraine krijgt....Of je krijgt een goed middel tegen migraine en dat probeer je uit...helpt het niet dan moet je een ander medicijn krijgen....net zolang doorgaan totdat je iets hebt gekregen wat wel helpt!!!!  :Big Grin: 

Sietske geeft goede adviezen.....een Neuroloog weet " meer" , maar misschien ben je daar nog niet aan toe...probeer het op jou manier maar onthoud de tips....Sterkte ermee Dominoo....houd moed.....

Ik heb al enorm veel jaren migraine en dan praat ik over meer dan 10 jaar....na jaren begon ik met een middel wat niet hielp..daarna kreeg ik "Zomig" ik meen 2.5 mg en ik kan daar heel goed op/mee leven..het voelde als een geschenk. :Embarrassment: ..( het helpt mij goed) als het binnen 2 uur niet helpt dan neem ik er nog 1.. :Big Grin: ..ik neem het altijd mee in mijn handtas en op reis....zodra ik misselijk wordt moet ik het gelijk innemen!!!! 's morgens/'s nachts het komt onverwachts...eerst zeurend dan heftig...
mijn goede vriend gebruikt Paracetamol met Coffeine voor hoofdpijn.( vrij te koop)..ik heb het geprobeerd maar het doet niets voor mij....

zoek uit wat voor jou werkt...veel succes ermee, en ik hoop dat je binnenkort wat beters krijgt op recept....het kan ook nog zo zijn dat mensen baat hebben bij een Homeopaat ( bottenkraker) je wervels kunnen verkeerd staan en door dat te kraken kan heel soms het probleem verholpen worden en anders heb je gewoon een stof tekort in je hersenen...niet opgeven...knok voor jezelf....laat wat horen als je iets goeds hebt gevonden....ik ben benieuwd....Groeten van Elisa....toi toi toi... :Big Grin:

----------

